# Help - calling club members in N. Ireland / RoI



## DCLane (7 Mar 2017)

My 12yo needs some help please ...

He's registered with Cycling Ireland but they won't currently let him race, except the nationals, unless he's joined a Cycling Ireland affiliated club. However ... he lives in England and mostly races here. We're over in Ireland quite a bit due to health issue with my in-laws and he'd like to be racing whilst we're visiting.

Rather than approach a club cold are any CC members club members in N.I./RoI? My in-laws live in Rostrevor and brother-in-law in Dundalk but location's not that important!

Therefore he won't be riding with the club unless we're in the area, which is my concern about approaching a club just to get him eligible to race.


----------



## S-Express (7 Mar 2017)

Speak to BC about that. There should be no need to join a local club just to race over there - assuming he holds a BC/UCI licence the most you should need would be a letter of authority from BC.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Mar 2017)

As above should be a letter of authority from BC, if that doesn't work I can certainly help with club membership.


----------



## DCLane (7 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Speak to BC about that. There should be no need to join a local club just to race over there - assuming he holds a BC/UCI licence the most you should need would be a letter of authority from BC.





T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> As above should be a letter of authority from BC, if that doesn't work I can certainly help with club membership.



Thanks both - I'll call BC in the morning. If it doesn't work @T.M.H.N.E.T I'll be asking


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Mar 2017)

How'd it go?


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How'd it go?



Thanks for reminding me. A letter of authorisation from BC arrived via e-mail Friday which was simple to do.

Cycling Ireland will take that for entry from a UK BC member but he can't enter under his Cycling Ireland membership unless he joins a local club.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Mar 2017)

Can sort out club membership for him if you like but it's not a necessity with the BC letter.

CI membership is still good to have if he tags along with a club run etc. Saves a bit of "signing on" paperwork

If you are ever Belfast - East Antrim area based can certainly get a run out, club or otherwise


----------

